

Why Would America Sell Saudi Arabia 15,699 Dangerous Missiles? Now We Know. - colinprince
http://www.fool.com/investing/general/2014/02/15/why-would-america-sell-saudi-arabia-15699-dangerou.aspx

======
rowanparker
"One of the dirty secrets that few finance professionals will openly admit is
the fact that dividend stocks as a group handily outperform their non-dividend
paying brethren. The reasons for this are too numerous to list here, but you
can rest assured that it’s true."

Oh, as long as I can rest assured that it's true, that's fine then. No need
for proof.

------
holograham
terrible article here

Dangerous missiles? - these are defense oriented missiles aka to prevent being
attacked

13B contracts are almost never (if ever) executed in one year. That is total
contract value and likely spread over years if not a decade.

It is not scandalous to sell defensive weapons to allies. This has been going
on for years. The US has the most robust and advanced defense industry. We
should be happy that America is profiting from our ingenuity.

------
warble
This is dumb. "We found out why they bought missiles! To put on missile
launchers!" (crowd says ooooh)

------
Freestyler_3
Take the oil for cheap then sell them missiles for big money.

------
dshibarshin
Wait, which missiles aren't dangerous?

